# Best bang-for-buck lightweight flat bar avail. in US



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm looking for opinions on a light, strong flat bar readily available in the US. Ideally shooting for 31.8 clamp, 600mm or so, with at least a 5deg bend. I currently run a 580mm Bontrager XXX Lite, which is nice and light at 109g, but just a bit too narrow for my preferences. Bontrager used to make a wider one at 120g, but stopped making it last year. Truvativ Noir looks nice and fairly inexpensive, but I'd like to see if I can do better. Thoughts?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://fairwheelbikes.com/handlebars-mountain-handlebars-c-86_14.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Syntace Duraflite 31.8 and Ritchey Superlogic 10d are not the lightest - but they have a 9 degree sweep and decent width ~620. Worth the extra 30 or so grams IMO - allows me to breath better.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Our Syntace Duraflite carbons 31.8mm bars were both right at 128grams (under advertised weight). They are awesome... super strong and the width and sweep is nice. 

The KCNC is about the lightest for the price though.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the Truvativ Noir and it's a nice solid bar. No worries and no complaints. Advertised weight is 130g, but I never weighed mine.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

KCNC SC Bone, 25.4mm diameter. Pair with Syntace F99 stem.


----------



## unsuspended (Dec 17, 2005)

I snagged a used, but mint Syncros aluminum flatbar from my lbs parts bin. It is the lightest bar I have ever owned, 25.4 clamp, 600mm wide. Sorry, but never had a scale to weigh it. $10 cash out the door.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Just the thread I was looking for... only where can I find a 650mm flat bar? Everything seems to max out at 600mm. My new TallBoy 29er came stock with a 700mm! I'd cut that one down but I want a flat bar, not my current riser bar...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Just the thread I was looking for... only where can I find a 650mm flat bar? Everything seems to max out at 600mm. My new TallBoy 29er came stock with a 700mm! I'd cut that one down but I want a flat bar, not my current riser bar...
> 
> Any suggestions?


Besides the ones I have mentioned..

Edge makes a pricey 700mm one: http://www.edgecomposites.com/handlebars/mtb.aspx.

On my training bike I ride Salsa Moto bar. http://salsacycles.com/components/moto_ace_flat/ Wide, with good sweep.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Browsing Salsa's site noticed http://salsacycles.com/components/pro_moto_carbon_flat/

In 17d sweep looks interesting...


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Like unsuspended, i picked up a Titec hellbent XC flat bar in the parts bin at the LBS, 25 bucks. 640mm, 9deg backsweep, 155gms, alum. Is sweet! Problem is i had a run-in with a dog on my commute, huge frontal impact, crinkled the down tube and am reluctant to run the bar again. It seems fine, but not sure of stress risers etc.

C


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

600mm x 25.4mm Syncros alloy flat bar weighs in at 156gms without bar end plugs.



unsuspended said:


> I snagged a used, but mint Syncros aluminum flatbar from my lbs parts bin. It is the lightest bar I have ever owned, 25.4 clamp, 600mm wide. Sorry, but never had a scale to weigh it. $10 cash out the door.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

So how much sweep can you have before your bar ends are at a bad angle (pointing out?).
Anyone have pictures of bar ends on a 9 degree sweep bar?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> So how much sweep can you have before your bar ends are at a bad angle (pointing out?).
> Anyone have pictures of bar ends on a 9 degree sweep bar?


My random guess is that you would need to try it - got to be rather personal what is a bad angle, and for what bar width. Looking at a ~11d bar I have on my training bike, some short bar ends like on Ergon grips should be just about perfect for me, but I found I only needed that on old style narrow, straight bars..


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

I would say it depends most on width and how stretched out you are. If you run a super narrow bar, you end up with your hands pointing more forward and want less sweep (which is why super anorexic narrow bars are often 3d bend or so), but with wider bars more sweep is generally better because your hands end up slightly more at an angle anyway.

Incidentally, I ended up with a Syntace Duraflite oversized flat bar and cut it to 605mm. Perfect. Not the lightest, but it wasn't too expensive and almost as light as the Bontrager XXX-lite it replaced but way more comfortable.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

my KCNC SC Bone flat bar weighted in at 118g on my scale. i'm very happy with the $70 i spent.


----------



## swill'n (May 13, 2010)

Thread resurrection. I’m also looking for a wide flat bar with a bit of sweep for a AM 29er build. I’ve researched and found a few that fit the criteria of being relatively light and wide, reasonable affordable and not carbon or Ti. 

So far:
3T Xida Pro 31.8x640mm w/ 3.5 degree sweep (reasonably priced $65)
FSA Gravity 777 31.8x777mm w/5mm rise and 10 degree sweep (blingy and expensive $110)
Dorcus 31.8x600mm w/ rise unknown (inexpensive $38 with funny German name, not very wide)
Salsa Moto Ace Flat 31.8x660mm w/ 5, 11, or 17 degree sweep (good weight, good price $41)
Sunline V1 31.8x762mm w/9 degree sweep 303grams (inexpensive at $72)
Sycros 31.8x27.16” w/ 10 degree sweep 274grams (inexpensive at $60, seams good)
Titec Flat 31.8x700 w/11 degree bend (unknown weight, very affordable $37)

Going to be running a Thomson 50mm X4 stem with no shims on a steel hardtail frame designed for 80mm front travel, but using 120mm F29 for now, Pig headset. Should be very slack geo and high up, there for a flatbar is needed. 

As far as ridding position, I like the feel of wide bars, have a older monkeylite on my 26er right now at 26” and it’s the perfect width. I’ve got a long torso and long arms realitve to my height, building up a size large frame. I’m 6’1” and always have felt cramped on 26ers less than a size large or extra-large. 

So…Do you think I should try a minimal sweep/bend bar first or just go with a 10 degree to start with? Which one? The type of ridding in my area is mostly short climbs, and rocky basalt, lava encrusted singletrack with an occasional fire road, basically AM most of the time with occasional XC days. 

Will post photos once build is complete. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

KCNC SC Bone. 116g in 25.4mm diameter. $64 shipped on various Ebay stores. $70 at fairwheelbikes.

Combine with Syntace F99 stem w/ ti bolt kit from toronto cycles (10 bucks for bolts with shipping, 42 USD for stem on ebay).

Best bang for buck.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

djchase7 said:


> So&#8230;Do you think I should try a minimal sweep/bend bar first or just go with a 10 degree to start with? Which one? The type of ridding in my area is mostly short climbs, and rocky basalt, lava encrusted singletrack with an occasional fire road, basically AM most of the time with occasional XC days.


I think just go for the biggest sweep to start with. Can't go wrong with it, in my opinion. For many years I thought those narrow flat bars are needed for a fast light bike - at least they make you feel like you are racing , but it turned out they just restrict my breathing (I am below average in height and above average in width.  )

Salsa Moto bars are a good choice, as I have mentioned above. I also bought Ritchey Superlogic low riser on a decent sale - rise is fairly minimal, so I just flipped the stem when switching from a flat bar. Wide, light, decent sweep, and probably will be quite durable.


----------



## swill'n (May 13, 2010)

Okay after much more searching and reading of various reviews, It looks like I have to chose between width and weight, as I can’t find a scandium bar that is wider then 600mm. Can someone please make a scandium flat bar in a 700mm width with a 5,7,or 9 degree back-sweep? Too much sweep I feel would create a strange ridding position with a short stem on an AM/slack front end type setup. 

So for now I’m going to check all the LBS for a take-off or used flat bar that’s wide and has a bit of sweep, for cheap, and not worry about the weight. I’ll suffer the weight penalty but save my cash for a wide Ti or Scandium when they become available/affordable. Just can’t bring myself to spend more then $70-$100 on a frig’n bar!

I assume I’m out of the “normal” rider characteristics as I’m shooting to build an AM/XC bike with light weight parts, a short stem (x4 50mm), and wide(700mm) slightly sweeping(5-9 degree) non-carbon bars. Someone should send an email to Taiwan and see if creating this is possible. I can’t be the only one. /rant


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Crank brothers cobalt, 680 mm width, 6 degree sweep, 255 grams, 50 bucks.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=97305&page=Crank+Brothers+Cobalt+2+XC+Flat+Handlebar


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Salsa promoto comes in 5, 11, or 17 degree sweep, 710 width, 268 g for the 17 degree. 50 bucks.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=89972&page=Salsa+Pro+Moto+Aluminum+Flat+Handle+Bar


----------



## swill'n (May 13, 2010)

Going to go against my own gut feeling and get a bar with lots o’ sweep. Salsa Pro Moto 31.8 17 degree and be done with it. If it’s too much for my short stem then I’ll try the Ragley Carnagies as a work around to compensate. If I don’t like the big sweep at all then I’ll get the Pro Moto in 5 degrees or 11. Scandium or Ti still would be nice, as 100+ grams makes a difference. Thanks for the help and all the suggestions. 

To the OP: I apologize for the thread hijack. Hope you figured out your bar situation too. Best.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

djchase7 said:


> I assume I'm out of the "normal" rider characteristics as I'm shooting to build an AM/XC bike with light weight parts, a short stem (x4 50mm), and wide(700mm) slightly sweeping(5-9 degree) non-carbon bars. Someone should send an email to Taiwan and see if creating this is possible. I can't be the only one. /rant


Eat up 100g penalty and get Salsa. 11d.

Or just get carbon bars. For this application carbon is proven.



djchase7 said:


> Going to go against my own gut feeling and get a bar with lots o' sweep. Salsa Pro Moto 31.8 17 degree and be done with it. If it's too much for my short stem then I'll try the Ragley Carnagies as a work around to compensate. If I don't like the big sweep at all then I'll get the Pro Moto in 5 degrees or 11. Scandium or Ti still would be nice, as 100+ grams makes a difference. Thanks for the help and all the suggestions.


Good choice. I tell you - you will not be able to go to a narrow bar without a lot of sweep ever again.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What's with the anti carbon attitude? I thought it was a cost thing, it is the strongest stuff out there.
Why go with 17 degree if you were looking for 5,7,9 and pro moto comes in 5 and 11?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What's with the anti carbon attitude? I thought it was a cost thing, it is the strongest stuff out there.
Why go with 17 degree if you were looking for 5,7,9 and pro moto comes in 5 and 11?


----------



## swill'n (May 13, 2010)

@smilinsteve
Believe me not an “anti-carbon attitude”. No trolling in the WW section. :nono: If you had read my previous post…I already have Monkeylite riser bars on my old bike, not thrilled with reliving the long stem/riser bar setup for my new build. Ill rationally worried about potential carbon failure during hard a crash or random impacts.  Looking to move to 31.8 spec anyway, utilizing a short stem and a flat bar with sweep for a 29er. 

The degree of sweep is a very personal decision based on many build and physiological considerations. I would like to test for myself the many variations of common 29er recommendation; wide is good for stability at speed, sweep is good for maneuverability and rider comfort, short stem is great for generating lift. 

So the only way to find out what type of sweep I would like best is to try varying degrees for fit and feel. Why not start at the extreme and go with big 17 degree sweep? If it’s too much then I can always pick a bar in the 5-11 range. Once I get the fit and feel right then I many upgrade eventually to Ti, scandium, or even carbon, depending on design, budget, and availability. :thumbsup: 

Hope that answers the what and why. Thanks for the Pro Moto recommendation. Will order from LBS.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Titec also makes a 700 wide flat bar, with 11 degree sweep.
Listed at 375 grams though. 
Why would it be that heavy?

http://www.profile-design.com/titec/products/handlebars/other--handlebars-


----------



## swill'n (May 13, 2010)

Just scored this Pro Moto on Craigslist, cuncut. Having it shipped. 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1878523759.html
11°should do the trick. A big sweep but not extreme. Accroding to Salsa site it's 268 grams at full 710mm width for 17° so the 11° should be about the same. Still get to have my cake and eat it too! Thanks for the links smilinsteve.


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

What about Kore carbon handlebar - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220638295233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
is it any good ?


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

anyone know what the FSA K Force Flatbar weigh?
31.8 x 600- my bike came with it just dont feel like removing all my components to weigh it.

thanks-


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Kore Torsion FTW!


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

131 g. according to my scale


----------



## bobdaily123 (Jun 7, 2008)

How are the 3t mountain bars? they seem like they have good road bars, but I haven't heard anything about mountain


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

klein stratum 90 which is 90 grams. Carbon with alu. middle. Look real nice if you could find one as they are from the 90's. If you plan on acutally riding the bike off-road, don't buy it. Cracked mine in half going over a three foot log.


----------

